# Trooper Joseph A. Longobardo NY State Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*In honor: Trooper Joseph A. Longobardo*








*Batavia, NY - September 3, 2006 -* It is with great sadness that Superintendent Wayne E. Bennett and the State Police advise of the passing of Trooper Joseph A. Longobardo today at 3:35 P.M., despite the valiant and untiring efforts by the medical staff at Erie County Medical Center to save his life. 
On August 31, 2006, at approximately 6:00 P.M. in the Town of Pomfret, New York, Trooper Longobardo and Trooper Donald H. Baker, Jr. were shot with a high-powered rifle while conducting surveillance in connection with the investigation of the escape of Ralph "Bucky" Phillips from the Erie County Jail on April 2, 2006. Phillips is also wanted in the Attempted Murder of Trooper Sean M. Brown in Chemung County on June 10, 2006.
Trooper Longobardo, 32 years old, was from Saratoga County and joined the New York State Police on November 2, 1998. He was assigned to the Troop 'G' Wilton barracks and a member of the New York State Police Mobile Response Team. He is survived by his wife, Teri, a 13-month-old son, Louis, and his mother, father, and sister. 
We continue to thank the community for their support during this investigation and we ask them to keep the family members of Trooper Longobardo in their prayers. 
*Funeral Arrangements*

*Wake*

Saturday, September 9, 2006 and Sunday, September 10, 2006
2:00 PM to 4:00 PM
7:00 PM to 9:00 PM
Saratoga Springs High School Auditorium
3 Blue Streak Blvd. (West Ave.)
Saratoga Springs, NY 12866 
*Directions:*

From North: I-87 to Exit 15, bear right onto State Route 50 south into Saratoga Springs (approx 1.8 miles). Turn right onto State Route 9N and travel approx. 1 mile. Make left onto West Ave. High school is approximately 1 mile on left.
From South: I-87 to exit 13N (State Route 9). Go north for approximately 3 miles. Turn left onto West Fenlon St. and continue across State Route 50 (Ballston Ave.) onto New St. / Congress Ave. Turn right onto West Ave. High school is approx. ¼ mile on right.
From I-87 Exit 14: West on Union St. to T-intersection. Left onto Circular St. to traffic light (Broadway). Continue straight onto West Circular. Make left into school at Blue Streak Blvd.
*Funeral*

Monday, September 11, 2006
11:00 AM 
St. Clement's Church
231 Lake Ave.
Saratoga Springs, NY 12866 
*Directions: *Exit 14 West (Saratoga Springs) to light. Make right onto Henning Rd. Go to Traffic light. Make left turn, go approx ¼ mile and church will be on right.
Burial Immediately following the funeral at the Saratoga National Cemetery, Duell Road, Schuylerville, NY.
In response to numerous public inquiries, the New York State Trooper Foundation has established two separate funds to which concerned citizens may forward donations.
The two funds have been set up in response to the August 31st shootings of Troopers Joseph A. Longobardo and Donald H. Baker Jr.
The first is the Trooper Joseph A. Longobardo Memorial Fund, to benefit Joseph's surviving wife, Teri and son, Louis.
The second is named in Honor of Trooper Donald H. Baker Jr., who is presently fighting for his life. Donations to this fund will be utilized for enhancements to the New York State Police Mobile Response Team (MRT) operations. Both Trooper Longobardo and Trooper Baker were assigned to the MRT when they were shot. 
Checks should be made payable to 
*NYS Trooper Foundation*
And sent to:
*3 Airport Park Blvd.*
*Latham, NY 12110*
Donors should designate in the memo section of the check to which funds their donation should be deposited.


----------

